# Το «Αν» του Κίπλινγκ



## nickel (Jun 4, 2019)

Στο «Αν» ο Κίπλινγκ εξηγούσε, μάλλον αντι-φεμινιστικά, πότε «άνδρας αληθινός θα ήσουν παιδί μου». Να το κάνουμε... γυναίκα;

Όχι, να μην το κάνουμε! Χριστέ και Κύριε. Δεν λέει «παιδί μου» ο Κίπλινγκ — «γιε μου» λέει. Φαντάζεστε να έγραφε «Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it, / And—which is more—you’ll be a Woman, my son!». :scared:


----------



## sarant (Jun 4, 2019)

Επρεπε να ανατρέξει στο πρωτότυπο. Διότι τουλάχιστον σε μία ελληνική μετάφραση, που είναι και στα σχολικά βιβλία, από τον πολύ καλό Άγγελο Δόξα, λέει "παιδί μου":

τότε θα 'ναι όλη η Γη σα δικιά σου, ως και κάθε που υπάρχει σε τούτη,
και —περισσότερο ακόμα— θε να 'σαι ένας άνθρωπος πλέριος, παιδί μου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 4, 2019)

Μόλις το είδα, το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα ήταν "Α, στη μετάφραση θα το έκαναν 'παιδί μου'." 
Όπως και να έχει, δεν μου φαίνεται και κανένα τρομερό λάθος. Ακόμη κι αν ήξερε το πρωτότυπο, θα μπορούσε να θελήσει (καλώς ή κακώς) να κάνει ένα παιχνίδι με τις λέξεις για να περάσει το μήνυμα που θέλει. Πολλά μπορούμε να προσάψουμε στη Δούρου, αυτό όμως εγώ δεν θα το συμπεριλάμβανα σε αυτά. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2019)

Στη μετάφραση του Δόξα βλέπουμε ήδη μια ισοπεδωτική τάση με τα «άνθρωπος» και «παιδί», ενώ άλλοι γράφουν «Άντρας σωστός τότε θε να ’σαι, γιε μου» (ή κάτι παρόμοιο). Και οπωσδήποτε θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς διάφορα για τα ρατσιστικά και τα ιμπεριαλιστικά στοιχεία στο έργο του Κίπλινγκ. Εγώ απλώς βρήκα αστεία τη σύσταση να αλλάξουμε το ποίημα και να το κάνουμε «you’ll be a Woman, my son!».


----------



## sarant (Jun 4, 2019)

Κι άλλοι γράφουν όχι "γιε μου" αλλά "παιδί μου". 
"θα’σαι άντρας αληθινός παιδί μου"


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2019)

Πάντως, η μετάφραση σε «παιδί μου» δεν είναι στο πνεύμα του αγγλικού κειμένου. Αν ο Κίπλινγκ ήθελε να γράψει «παιδί μου», θα το έγραφε. Σίγουρα μπορούμε να πούμε πως η απόδοση «παιδί μου» έγινε για λόγους συμπεριληπτικότητας, επειδή είναι πιο φυσική στα ελληνικά (αν και ο Σταμάτης ο Κόκκοτας ίσως να είχε αντιρρήσεις ως προς αυτό :) ), σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως αποτελεί αλλαγή: δεν γράφει αυτό ο Κίπλινγκ.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 4, 2019)

Το If ήρθε πέρσι στην επικαιρότητα με αυτήν την είδηση. Εδώ, για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, διάφοροι εξηγούν ότι το ποίημα δεν είναι ούτε σεξιστικό, ούτε ρατσιστικό. Η ΡΔ ένιωσε την ανάγκη να σχολιάσει τον «αντι-φεμινισμό» ενός ποιήματος του 19ου αιώνα, αλλά όχι να γράψει «καλύτερη» και «προετοιμασμένη».

Να πούμε επίσης ότι ο μαραθώνιος είναι αγώνας ταχύτητας. Γι' αυτό και νικητής ανακηρύσσεται ο ταχύτερος. Παρακάτω μιλάει και για «παλινόρθωση [...] συμπεριφορών και νοοτροπιών», οπότε ίσως επιστρέψουμε σε μοναρχία και ο Αλέξης είναι ένας σύγχρονος Ναπολέων.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2019)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, η μετάφραση σε «παιδί μου» δεν είναι στο πνεύμα του αγγλικού κειμένου.



Ανακαλύψαμε ότι υπάρχει μεταφραστικό θέμα με τον τελευταίο στίχο του _If_. Εμένα, μάλιστα, δεν με ενοχλεί τόσο η απόδοση «παιδί μου» όσο η απόδοση του «Man» με «άνθρωπος».

Υπάρχει ζήτημα πολιτικής ορθότητας; Ούτε τότε ούτε τώρα. Θέλει κανείς να το αναλύσουμε; (Και νομίζω ότι η Δούρου ήθελε να πει κάτι χαριτωμένο — δεν θα το κάνουμε θέμα. Θα έκανα θέμα αν το Jason-Αντιγόνη ζητούσε να αλλάξει ο τελευταίος στίχος σε «And—which is more—you’ll be a Human, my child!».  )

Ήθελα να κάνω πολιτικό σχόλιο; Όχι. Έχω αποφύγει όλο αυτόν τον καιρό να συνδέω τα γλωσσικά σφάλματα με την πολιτική επάρκεια ή ανεπάρκεια πολιτικών φίλων και μη φίλων.


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2019)

nickel said:


> Ανακαλύψαμε ότι υπάρχει μεταφραστικό θέμα με τον τελευταίο στίχο του _If_. Εμένα, μάλιστα, δεν με ενοχλεί τόσο η απόδοση «παιδί μου» όσο η απόδοση του «Man» με «άνθρωπος».



Η μια επιλογή όμως οδηγεί στην άλλη, όχι; 
(Πάντως εμείς οι Έλληνες λέμε συνήθως 'παιδί μου' κι όχι 'γιε μου' ή 'κόρη μου').


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2019)

Μιας και μιλάμε για τη μετάφραση του Άγγελου Δόξα, τη φέρνω εδώ να σχολιάσουμε και το ποίημα, αν θέλετε. Το πρώτο που παρατηρώ εγώ είναι ότι ο μεταφραστής έχει πάρει πολλές ελευθερίες μεταφράζει ελεύθερα (:cheek:, ξέρεις ποιος είσαι) και σε κάποια σημεία μεταφράζει αρκετά διαφορετικά από το αγγλικό. 

Φυσικά, γιατρός ήταν ο άνθρωπος, οπότε δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε και πολύ αυστηροί μαζί του. Το πρόβλημα όμως εδώ, ιδίως στη μετάφραση του τελευταίου στίχου, είναι αυτό που λέει ο Νίκελ: ο Κίπλινγκ ήθελε να πει στον γιο του να γίνει άντρας, όχι «άνθρωπος σωστός». Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για διαφορετικό αιώνα από τον σημερινό και ότι είναι τουλάχιστον αστείο να κρίνουμε με σημερινά δεδομένα και από φεμινιστική σκοπιά (πηγαίντε κάποιος κολώνια στον Ζάζουλα, διάβασε αυτό από εμένα και λιποθύμησε ) ένα ποίημα του 19ου αιώνα.



If you
*can keep your head*
when all about you|	Αν μπορείς να
*κρατάς το κεφάλι ψηλά *
όταν γύρω σου όλοι
*Are losing theirs *
and blaming it on you,|	τον
*εαυτό *
τους εχάσαν δειλά, και για τούτο μαζί σου τα βάζουν,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,|	στον εαυτό σου αν μπορείς να 'χεις πίστη όταν όλοι για σένα αμφιβάλλουν
But
*make allowance for *
their doubting too;|	μα κι
*αδιάφορος να 'σαι *
κι ορθός στις δικές τους μπροστά αμφιβολίες,
If you can
*wait *
and not be tired by waiting,|	αν μπορείς να
*υπομένεις *
χωρίς ν' αποστάσεις ποτέ καρτερώντας,
Or
*being lied about*
, don’t deal in lies,|	ή
*μπλεγμένος με ψεύτες*
, μακριά να σταθείς, αν μπορείς απ' το ψέμα
Or being hated, don’t
*give way to*
hating,|	κι αν γενείς μισητός, να
*μη δείξεις στρατί*
στο δικό σου το μίσος,
And yet don’t look too good, nor talk too wise: | κι ούτε τόσο καλός να φανείς κι ούτε τόσο σοφά να μιλήσεις,
If you can dream—and not make dreams your master;|	αν μπορείς να ονειρεύεσαι δίχως να γίνεις του ονείρου σου σκλάβος,
If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim;|	αν μπορείς να στοχάζεσαι δίχως τη σκέψη να κάνεις σκοπό σου,
If you can meet with
*Triumph *
and
*Disaster*
|	αν μπορείς την
*λαμπρήν ανταμώνοντας Νίκη ή τη μαύρη φουρτούνα,*

And treat those two impostors just the same;|	να φερθείς με τον ίδιο τον τρόπο στους δυο κατεργάρηδες τούτους,
If you can bear to hear the truth you've spoken|	αν μπορείς να υποφέρεις ν' ακούς την αλήθεια που ο ίδιος σου είπες,
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,|	στρεβλωμένη από αχρείους, να γενεί μια παγίδα για ηλίθιους ανθρώπους,
Or watch the things
*you gave your life to*
, broken,|	ή αν τα όσα
*η ζωή σού έχει δώσει*
αντικρίσεις συντρίμμια μπροστά σου,
And stoop and build ’em up with
* worn-out tools*
: | κι αφού σκύψεις, ν' αρχίσεις ξανά να τα χτίζεις με
*σκάρτα *
εργαλεία,
If you can make one heap of all your
*winnings*
|	αν μπορείς να σωριάσεις μαζί τ'
*αγαθά και τα κέρδη *
σου όλα,
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,|	κι αν τολμήσεις με μια σου ζαριά όλα για όλα να παίξεις
And lose, and start again at your beginnings|	και να χάσεις τα πάντα και πάλι απ' την πρώτη σου αρχή να κινήσεις,
And never
*breathe *
a word about your loss;|	και να μην
*ψιθυρίσεις *
ποτές ούτε λέξη για τα όσα έχεις χάσει,
If you can force your heart and nerve and
*sinew*
|	κι αν μπορείς ν' αναγκάσεις με βία, την καρδιά σου, τα νεύρα, το
*νου *
σου,
* To serve your turn long after they are gone*
,|
*να δουλέψουν για σέναν ακόμα κι αφού τσακιστούνε στο μόχθο,*

And so hold on when there is nothing in you|	και ν' αντέξεις
*σ' αυτό *
σταθερά όταν τίποτε εντός σου δεν θα 'χεις
Except the Will which
*says *
to them: “Hold on!”	| άλλο εξόν απ' τη θέληση που όρθια θα
*κράζει *
σε τούτα «Κρατάτε»,
If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,|	αν μπορείς να μιλάς με τα πλήθη κι ακέριος στο ήθος να μένεις,
Or walk with Kings—
*nor lose the common touch*
,|	ή αν βρεθείς με ρηγάδες
*χωρίς τα μυαλά σου να πάρουν αέρα*
,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,|	κι αν ποτέ, ούτε οι φίλοι ούτε οι εχθροί να σε κάνουν μπορούν να πονέσεις,
If all
*men count with you*
, but none too much;|	τον καθένα
*αν ζυγιάζεις σωστά *
και κανέναν πιο πρόσβαρα απ' άλλον,
If you can fill the unforgiving
*minute*
|	αν μπορείς να γεμίζεις το αμείλιχτο
*ένα λεφτό της κάθε ώρας*

With sixty seconds’ worth of distance run,|	στην αξία των εξήντα μοιραίων δευτερόλεφτων της διαδρομής του,
Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it,|	τότε θα 'ναι όλη η Γη
*σα *
δικιά σου, ως και κάθε που υπάρχει σε τούτη,
And—which is more—you’ll be a
*Man, my son*
. | και —περισσότερο ακόμα— θε να 'σαι
*ένας άνθρωπος πλέριος, παιδί μου.*


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2019)

Ο Δόξας ήταν μεν γιατρός (ψυχίατρος θαρρώ) αλλά ήταν και γνωστός ποιητής. Φαντάζομαι πως όταν αναφερθούμε σε μεταφράσεις του Ελύτη δεν θα πούμε ότι ήταν σαπωνοβιομήχανος. 

Υπάρχουν και άλλες μεταφράσεις από γνωστούς ποιητές, θα άξιζε η σύγκριση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2019)

Γιατί να μην πούμε ότι ήταν σαπωνοβιομήχανος, ντροπή είναι; 

Επίσης, για τον Δόξα, κρίνω τη μετάφραση, όχι την ποίησή του. Όπως έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, πολλοί μεγάλοι (και μικροί) λογοτέχνες ήταν ή είναι εξαιρετικοί λογοτέχνες αλλά όχι καλοί μεταφραστές.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2019)

sarant said:


> Υπάρχουν και άλλες μεταφράσεις από γνωστούς ποιητές, θα άξιζε η σύγκριση.



Εγώ μπορώ από τώρα να σας υποσχεθώ ότι, μόλις βρω την ευκαιρία, θα φτιάξω ειδικά αφιερωμένο νήμα (πολυ-αν-να).


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2019)

Palavra said:


> Γιατί να μην πούμε ότι ήταν σαπωνοβιομήχανος, ντροπή είναι;
> 
> Επίσης, για τον Δόξα, κρίνω τη μετάφραση, όχι την ποίησή του. Όπως έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, πολλοί μεγάλοι (και μικροί) λογοτέχνες ήταν ή είναι εξαιρετικοί λογοτέχνες αλλά όχι καλοί μεταφραστές.



Αν κρίνουμε τη μετάφραση που έκανε ένας γνωστός ποιητής (και γνωστός μεταφραστής στην εποχή του, και μάλιστα μεταφραστής ποίησης) δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αναφερθεί το βιοποριστικό του επάγγελμα και μάλιστα υποτιμητικά ("γιατρός ήταν ο άνθρωπος, ας μην είμαστε πολύ αυστηροί").


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2019)

Τώρα, το πρόβλημα ακριβώς ποιο είναι; Ότι έγραψα πως ο Δόξας ήταν γιατρός; Ήταν. Το ότι το έγραψα ως ελαφρυντικό; Το έγραψα - όταν η μετάφραση δεν είναι το βασικό σου επάγγελμα, τότε δεν θα την κρίνω με τα ίδια κριτήρια που θα την κρίνω αν είσαι επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής. 

Το ότι ήταν ποιητής και μάλιστα γνωστός το διάβασα στο πρώτο σου ποστ, αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να το λάβω υπόψη. Όπως γράφω παραπάνω, και δη με συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα επί του ίδιου του ποιήματος, κρίνω τη μετάφραση του συγκεκριμένου ποιήματος (που δεν είναι καλή), όχι τον άνθρωπο προσωπικά, ούτε την ποίησή του.

Για να γυρίσουμε στο θέμα μας, ο Κίπλινγκ γράφει «θα ήσουν άντρας, γιε μου», ή κάτι τέτοιο, τέλος πάντων, όχι «θα ήσουν άνθρωπος πλέριος, παιδί μου». Οπότε και η τοποθέτηση της Δούρου επί του ποιήματος είναι αστεία - αλλά κι αυτή είναι πολιτικός, δεν είναι μεταφράστρια, οπότε δεν θεωρώ το λάθος της και τόσο σοβαρό.


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2019)

Tο τι είπε η Δούρου δεν με ενδιαφέρει -προφανώς δεν ανέτρεξε στο πρωτότυπο αλλά σε μετάφραση που λέει "παιδί μου". Ο περισσότερος κόσμος διαβάζει μεταφράσεις -και ευτυχώς για να υπάρχει το επάγγελμα. 

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι χωρίς λόγο γράφτηκε κάτι μειωτικό για έναν καθιερωμένο λογοτέχνη και μεταφραστή και μάλιστα πολύ πιο άξιον από εμάς -από εμένα, αν θες- που δεν έχουμε μεταφράσει και τόσα ποιήματα. Δεν θα αντιδρούσα διόλου αν περιοριζόσουν στο "Εδώ που τα λέμε, η μετάφραση του Δόξα μού φαίνεται προβληματική σε αυτά και αυτά τα σημεία" (κάτι που έμμεσα το έκανες κοκκινίζοντας αρκετές φράσεις και λέξεις) 

Αλλά το "γιατρός ήταν ο άνθρωπος, δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις" μου φάνηκε αναίτια και αστήρικτα μειωτικό. Και αφού είμαστε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, είπα να το επισημάνω.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2019)

Αν είναι να παρεξηγούμε τι λέει ο ένας και τι λέει ο άλλος, δεν θα κάνουμε άλλη δουλειά. Να, κι εγώ, ως γυναίκα και ως μεταφράστρια θα μπορούσα να παρεξηγήσω το ύφος σου και να το περάσω για ύφος κήνσορα, συμπυκνούμενο σ' αυτό εδώ το σχόλιο:



sarant said:


> Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι χωρίς λόγο γράφτηκε κάτι μειωτικό για έναν καθιερωμένο λογοτέχνη και μεταφραστή και μάλιστα πολύ πιο άξιον από εμάς -από εμένα, αν θες- που δεν έχουμε μεταφράσει και τόσα ποιήματα.



...αλλά δεν το παρεξηγώ, τέτοιος άνθρωπος είμαι :) Εξάλλου, σε γνωρίζω και προσωπικά, οπότε υποθέτω πάντα πως μιλάς με τις καλύτερες προθέσεις και δεν εννοείς κάτι επί προσωπικού.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, επειδή, όπως σωστά λες, είμαστε και μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, αν είναι να συνεχίσουμε αυτή τη συζήτηση ας μην το κάνουμε δημόσια, και κουράζουμε και όποιον παρακολουθεί - ειδάλλως, θα τη μεταφέρω κάπου αλλού. Ας μείνει τούτο το νήμα μεταφραστικό.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2019)

Όπως μάλιστα έμαθα από τον Πάπυρο, στον Άγγελο Δόξα οφείλουμε τον όρο *σεξολογία*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2019)

Και όχι στον Ζουράρη πατέρα; Ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 5, 2019)

sarant said:


> Πάντως εμείς οι Έλληνες λέμε συνήθως 'παιδί μου' κι όχι 'γιε μου' ή 'κόρη μου'.


Συμφωνώ σ' αυτό, μάλιστα το εφαρμόζω συχνά σε διαλόγους.


Palavra said:


> Πάντως, η μετάφραση σε «παιδί μου» δεν είναι στο πνεύμα του αγγλικού κειμένου.


Συμφωνώ και σ' αυτό! Θεωρώ κι εγώ ότι αυτό ήθελε να πει ο Κίπλινγκ, ότι δεν το ήθελε συμπεριληπτικό, δηλαδή. Και μια που το ποίημα είναι παλιό, το "γιε μου" που σήμερα μας ακούγεται λιγάκι παρωχημένο, ταιριάζει θαυμάσια.

Αλλά δεν φτάνω στο σημείο να θεωρήσω "λάθος" τη μία ή την άλλη επιλογή. Θεωρώ ότι είναι θεμιτό να το κάνεις και "παιδί" στα πλαίσια της μεταφραστικής επιλογής. 

Στη δε Δούρου προσάπτω μόνο το ότι γνώρισε το ποίημα μέσα από μετάφραση και δεν σκέφτηκε ότι το πρωτότυπο μπορεί να διαφέρει. Να το πούμε πταίσμα; Ούτε καν.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, νομίζω ότι η όλη συζήτηση περί του ποιήματος αξίζει να αυτονομηθεί.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 5, 2019)

Εμένα πάλι μου έκανε εντύπωση που η Δούρου χρησιμοποίησε αυτή τη μετάφραση αντί για εκείνη που θεωρούσα πολύ γνωστότερη: Άνδρας αληθινός θάσαι παιδί μου. Στοιχημάτιζα ότι ήταν του Κοτζιούλα αλλά βλέπω είναι του Βάρναλη. Όμως εκείνη του Δόξα, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από το πρόχειρο γκουγκλισμά μου, περιλαμβάνεται σε σχολικό βιβλίο.


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2019)

Marinos said:


> Εμένα πάλι μου έκανε εντύπωση που η Δούρου χρησιμοποίησε αυτή τη μετάφραση αντί για εκείνη που θεωρούσα πολύ γνωστότερη: Άνδρας αληθινός θάσαι παιδί μου. Στοιχημάτιζα ότι ήταν του Κοτζιούλα αλλά βλέπω είναι του Βάρναλη. Όμως εκείνη του Δόξα, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από το πρόχειρο γκουγκλισμά μου, περιλαμβάνεται σε σχολικό βιβλίο.



Η Δούρου δεν χρησιμοποίησε τη μτφρ. του Δόξα αλλά εκείνην που εσύ θεωρούσες γνωστότερη. Η οποία δεν είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι είναι του Βάρναλη, θέλω να το βρω και σε χάρτινη πηγή. Το ξέρω ότι αποδίδεται στον Βαρναλη σε διάφορα σάιτ, αλλά εικάζω πως αυτό έγινε επειδή ο Βάρναλης έχει κάνει την παρωδία. Θα με παραξένευε να το έγραψε έτσι ακριβώς ο Βάρναλης πάντως, διότι ποτέ δεν έχει γράψει σε ποίημά του "άνΔρας".

Εδώ ο Νεκτάριος Μαμαλούγκος έχει μαζέψει καμιά δεκαριά μεταφράσεις αλλά δεν βάζει όνομα μεταφραστή ο ευλογημένος -και δεν έχει εκείνην του Δόξα.

http://users.uoa.gr/~nektar/arts/poetry/rudyard_kipling_if.htm


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2019)

Μετάφραση του Νίκου Καρβούνη, σύμφωνα με καμιά εικοσαριά ιστότοπους.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 5, 2019)

Καρβούνη, και έλεγα Κοτζιούλα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2019)

*Αν*
| Μετάφραση Νίκου Καρβούνη
If you can keep your head when all about you | Αν να κρατάς καλά μπορείς το λογικό σου, όταν τριγύρω σου 
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you, | όλοι τα ’χουν χαμένα και σʼ εσέ της ταραχής τους ρίχνουν την αιτία, 
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,| αν να εμπιστεύεσαι μπορείς τον ίδιο τον εαυτό σου όταν ο κόσμος 
But make allowance for their doubting too; | δε σε πιστεύει κι αν μπορείς να του σχωρνάς αυτή τη δυσπιστία.
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,| Να περιμένεις αν μπορείς δίχως να χάνεις την υπομονή σου 
Or being lied about, don’t deal in lies,| κι αν άλλοι σε συκοφαντούν να μην καταδεχτείς ποτέ το ψέμα 
Or being hated, don’t give way to hating,| κι αν σε μισούν, εσύ ποτέ σε μίσος ταπεινό να μην ξεπέσεις, 
And yet don’t look too good, nor talk too wise:| μα να μην κάνεις τον καλό ή τον πολύ σοφό στα λόγια.
| 
If you can dream—and not make dreams your master; | Αν να ονειρεύεσαι μπορείς και να μην είσαι δούλος των ονείρων, 
If you can think—and not make thoughts your aim; | αν να στοχάζεσαι μπορείς δίχως να γίνει ο στοχασμός σκοπός σου, 
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster| αν νʼ αντικρίζεις σου βαστά το θρίαμβο και τη συμφορά παρόμοια 
And treat those two impostors just the same; | κι όμοια να φέρνεσαι σʼ αυτούς τους δυο τυραννικούς απατεώνες.
If you can bear to hear the truth you’ve spoken| Αν σου βαστά η ψυχή νʼ ακούς όποιαν αλήθεια εσύ είχες ειπωμένη, 
Twisted by knaves to make a trap for fools,| παραλλαγμένη απʼ τους κακούς, για να ’ναι για τους άμυαλους παγίδα, 
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,| ή συντριμμένα να θωρείς όσα σου ’χουν ρουφήξει τη ζωή σου 
And stoop and build ’em up with worn-out tools:| και πάλι να ξαναρχινάς να χτίζεις μʼ εργαλεία που ‘ναι φθαρμένα.
| 
If you can make one heap of all your winnings| Αν όσα απόχτησες μπορείς σʼ ένα σωρό μαζί να τα μαζέψεις 
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,| και δίχως φόβο, μονομιάς κορώνα ή γράμματα όλα να τα παίξεις 
And lose, and start again at your beginnings| και να τα χάσεις και απʼ αρχής, ατράνταχτος, να ξεκινήσεις πάλι 
And never breathe a word about your loss;| και να μη βγάλεις και μιλιά γιʼ αυτό τον ξαφνικό χαμό σου.
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew| Αν νεύρα και καρδιά μπορείς και σπλάχνα και μυαλό όλα να τα σφίξεις 
To serve your turn long after they are gone, | να σε δουλέψουν ξαναρχής κι ας είναι από πολύν καιρό σωσμένα 
And so hold on when there is nothing in you| και να κρατιέσαι πάντα ορθός, όταν δεν σου ΄χει τίποτε απομείνει 
Except the Will which says to them: ‘Hold on!’| παρά μονάχα η θέληση, κράζοντας σε όλα αυτά «βαστάτε».
| 
If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue, | Αν με τα πλήθη να μιλάς μπορείς και να κρατάς την αρετή σου, 
Or walk with Kings—nor lose the common touch,| με βασιλιάδες να γυρνάς, δίχως απʼ τους μικρούς να ξεμακρύνεις. 
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,| Αν μήτε φίλοι, μήτʼ εχθροί μπορούνε πια ποτέ να σε πειράξουν, 
If all men count with you, but none too much;| όλο τον κόσμο αν αγαπάς, μα και ποτέ παρά πολύ κανένα.
If you can fill the unforgiving minute| Αν του θυμού σου τις στιγμές, που φαίνεται αδυσώπητη η ψυχή σου, 
With sixty seconds’ worth of distance run, | μπορείς νʼ αφήσεις να διαβούν την πρώτη ξαναβρίσκοντας γαλήνη,
Yours is the Earth and everything that’s in it, | δική σου θα ’ναι τότε η Γη, μʼ όλα και μʼ ό,τι πάνω της κι αν έχει 
And—which is more—you’ll be a Man, my son!| και κάτι ακόμα πιο πολύ: Άντρας αληθινός θα ’σαι, παιδί μου.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 5, 2019)

Ενόψει της αυτονόμησης του νήματος:


> Ανάμεσα στα ποιήματα των _Ανταμοιβών_ υπήρχε και ένα με τον τίτλο "Αν", που ξέφυγε από το βιβλίο και, για λίγο, διαδόθηκε σε όλο τον κόσμο. Ήταν εμπνευσμένο από τον χαρακτήρα του Τζέιμσον και περιείχε συμβουλές τελειότητας που είναι πολύ εύκολο να δοθούν. Άπαξ και ξεκίνησε, οι μηχανισμοί της εποχής διέδωσαν τις συμβουλές σαν χιονοστιβάδα, κατά τρόπο που με ξάφνιασε. Σχολεία και άλλα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα θεώρησαν ότι οι συμβουλές του ποιήματος έχουν να κάνουν με τα βάσανα της νιότης, κάτι που δε βοηθούσε καθόλου τη σχέση μου με τους νέους όταν τους συναντούσα. ("Γιατί το γράψατε αυτό; Με έβαλαν να το γράψω δυο φορές για τιμωρία").


(Ρ. Κίπλινγκ, _Κάτι από τη ζωή μου_, μετάφρ. Σοφία Παυλίδου, Αθήνα 2002, σελ. 199)

Και, για να προλάβω τον Δαεμάνο:


----------



## Lexoplast (Jun 5, 2019)

Άρα είναι "άντρας" και όχι "άνδρας" και "θα 'σαι", όχι "θα ήσουν" (το οποίο θα εξέφραζε απογοήτευση για το γιο του και όχι συμβουλή). Οπότε, αν "άνδρας αληθινός θα ήσουν παιδί μου" δεν υπάρχει, πού την είδε αυτήν τη φράση η Ρ.Δ. και την έβαλε στο μήνυμά της; Το μόνο που μπόρεσα να βρω είναι αυτό εδώ.

Παρατηρώ ότι μεταξύ των δύο μεταφράσεων (Καρβούνη και Δόξα) αλλάζει αρκετά το νόημα. Μόνο στον πρώτο στίχο "_If you can keep your head when all about you _":

_Αν να κρατάς καλά μπορείς το λογικό σου, όταν τριγύρω σου_
Η διατήρηση της ψυχραιμίας, στην οποία φαντάζομαι αναφερόταν και η Ρ.Δ.

_Αν μπορείς να κρατάς το κεφάλι ψηλά όταν γύρω σου όλοι_
Η διατήρηση της αξιοπρέπειας και του αυτοσεβασμού, όπως αναλύει και ο Κ. Μάντης εδώ

Πιο πιστό στο keep your head μου φαίνεται το πρώτο.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 5, 2019)

Διαβάζοντας στο μεταξύ το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο ξανασκέφτομαι ότι τα ποιήματα του Κίπλινγκ πρέπει να διαβάζονται μεγαλοφώνως. 
Μερικά ακόμα παραδείγματα (του αγαπημένου μου Άγγλου συγγραφέα):
Rolling down to Rio
The Camel's Hump
Παιδικά τα παραπάνω, αυτό όμως όχι:
Boots


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2019)

Marinos said:


> του αγαπημένου μου Άγγλου συγγραφέα


Γιά κοίτα τι μαθαίνει κανείς όταν θυμάται πάλι η Λεξιλογία να ανασάνει...


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2019)

Ανάμεσα στα ποιήματα των _Ανταμοιβών _υπήρχε και ένα με τον τίτλο "Αν", που ξέφυγε από το βιβλίο και, για λίγο, διαδόθηκε σε όλο τον κόσμο. Ήταν εμπνευσμένο από τον χαρακτήρα του Τζέιμσον και περιείχε συμβουλές τελειότητας που είναι πολύ εύκολο να δοθούν. Άπαξ και ξεκίνησε, οι μηχανισμοί της εποχής διέδωσαν τις συμβουλές σαν χιονοστιβάδα, κατά τρόπο που με ξάφνιασε. Σχολεία και άλλα εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα θεώρησαν ότι οι συμβουλές του ποιήματος έχουν να κάνουν με τα βάσανα της νιότης, κάτι που δε βοηθούσε καθόλου τη σχέση μου με τους νέους όταν τους συναντούσα. ("Γιατί το γράψατε αυτό; Με έβαλαν να το γράψω δυο φορές για τιμωρία").

Το πρωτότυπο έχει ένα γαλλοαγγλικό faux ami, μια λέξη που δεν βρίσκεις σε πολλά λεξικά:

Among the verses in _Rewards_ was one set called 'If----', which escaped from the book, and for a while ran about the world. They were drawn from Jameson's character, and contained counsels of perfection most easy to give. Once started, the mechanisation of the age made them snowball themselves in a way that startled me. Schools, and places where they teach, took them for the suffering Young--which did me no good with the Young when I met them later. ('Why did you write that stuff? I've had to write it out twice as an *impot*.')

*impot* (ˈɪmpɒt)
_noun_
_British public school slang_
an imposition or written task used as a punishment for bad behaviour
https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/impot


----------



## Marinos (Jun 5, 2019)

nickel said:


> Γιά κοίτα τι μαθαίνει κανείς όταν θυμάται πάλι η Λεξιλογία να ανασάνει...



Ε, ναι... https://dytistonniptiron.wordpress.com/2010/09/29/captains-courageous/


----------



## Alfie (Jul 6, 2019)

Κρατήθηκα,αλλά με πιέζει μια παραλλαγή:

Αν ξάστερο μπορείς το λογικό σου να κρατήσεις
όταν οι άλλοι τάχουν χαμένα

μάλλον δεν έχεις αντιληφθεί
τη σοβαρότητα του προβλήματος

Συγγνώμη


----------

